# Which one?



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

By popular demand: ANOTHER POLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Biker's Bosch or my DeWalt?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Dewalt sucks and all the HD guy's have them in their rigs.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Zune HD > all.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Sorry I thought you were talking about tools


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Sorry I thought you were talking about tools


Maybe we are...... :whistling2::jester:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

As long as we are having show and tell......

I like the Makita mostly because its a smaller radio. Most of the other job-radios take up way to much room in the van.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

the bosch has ipod hookup and 4 plugs to do what you need, power a light or whatever off it. I want to say there is a plug deal to recharge batteries also.. I am sure the dewalt has that too. I have never really like dewalt personally, I see to much of it AND bosch AND Rigid AND Milwaukee refurbed stuff around here in refurbished shops. It may be that dewalt is just popular enough that they have a huge amount of tools out there for more to go wrong.. I am not sure.

How is the sound? Looks like it has seen some work! I personally have a $16.00 walmart cheapo radio. I break it, I can go get a new one REALLY easily. I have had 2 in almost 6yrs though.. they can be pretty tough but the cd player quits on them rather quickly. That is why I think the IPOD or Zune hookup on a radio would be great. Who wants a bunch of CD's around anyway?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Dewalt because that is what my cordless tools are so it makes the most sense to have an extra charger in the mix.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I use a panasonic boom box I got for free from my neighbor. I only listen to talk radio.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I use a panasonic boom box I got for free from my neighbor. I only listen to talk radio.


No Gabe, those are all the voices in your head. The panasonic is broken.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> No Gabe, those are all the voices in your head. The panasonic is broken.


HA HA ohhh boy! Good one.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Neither one of those turds. I choose my 5 year old Milwaukee that is missing a leg and sits cock-eyed. She's a keeper by George.:tt2:


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

All this talk of different brands and no one has even mentioned a word of the high quality that a Black & Decker delivers. My was left out in a rainstorm 3 yrs ago, water poured out when I picked it up the next morning, after it dried in the sun for a few hours I turned it on and it has worked everyday since. So I choice my Black & Decker.


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

Mine is a rigid, can play my ipod, hard to get a radio station here in the boonies.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> As long as we are having show and tell......
> 
> I like the Makita mostly because its a smaller radio. Most of the other job-radios take up way to much room in the van.


I'm with Schmidt all the way :thumbup:


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)




----------

